# Avery and Cuban on good terms about contract;George is a target for the Mavs



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/072506dnspoaveryjohnson.1c38e6a5.html


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn, I was just about to post this.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Damn, I was just about to post this.


lol, sorry about that. Seems like George would be a good player for us.(i still think we need another big in case of injury:curse: )


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

George wouldnt be too bad. He can hit the three when we need it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

George is hella clutch.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What, you mean Avery isn't leaving?! So I guess that boardroom brawl was a rumor


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is a solid pickup.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Devean should be great for you guys, especially for the price.

We were paying him the full MLE and I think that caused many Laker fans to dislike him. He is inconsistent though, but for that price I wouldn't mind having him back.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Great off the bench player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what the hell are we gonna do with all these guards?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

George is a small foward. I think.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> George is a small foward. I think.


I still see a log jam...


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

who can play a little pf


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Seed said:


> who can play a little pf


oh God, no...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I see no jam, our forwards:

Howard, George, Dirk, Croshere, maybe Stack.

No visible jam there. You need two forwards on the court at once and it's good to be 2-3 deep at each.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Devean George: 6-8 Forward

Here is an interesting career highlight:

Became only the seventh player in NBA history to win three NBA championships in his first three NBA seasons (1999-00, 2000-01, 2001-02)

LOL... not a star, but got three rings!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Devean George: 6-8 Forward
> 
> Here is an interesting career highlight:
> 
> ...


that brings our grand total to 2!!!or 4?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> that brings our grand total to 2!!!or 4?


LOL...

*IF* he's signed, the grand total would be at 3....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Contract: 1 year, 1 mil.

Good price, would've preferred a longer deal considering he's only 29, but I'm pleased.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Contract: 1 year, 1 mil.
> 
> Good price, would've preferred a longer deal considering he's only 29, but I'm pleased.


Agreed, same here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Devin Harris...Anthony Johnson
SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Greg Buckner...Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard...Devean George
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Austin Croshere
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop

It'll be interesting to see how much Harris has improved since last season because I really think that this team is deeper than they were last year. However, they still could use a banger like Reggie Evans...they still have their MLE don't they? (or at least part of it)

With another year of experience and an NBA Finals trip under their belt, next year could be Dallas' year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Devin Harris...Anthony Johnson
> SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Greg Buckner...Maurice Ager
> SF: Josh Howard...Devean George
> PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Austin Croshere
> ...


You'd have to think if Terry were starting at the 2, Buckner or Stackhouse would move upto the 1st SF reserve.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*George offered contract*

The Mavs have offered free-agent small forward Devean George a one-year, $2 million contract, sources said.

However, George's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said he's still exploring other options, including Phoenix, New Jersey and Cleveland. Bartelstein said there's no firm timeline to complete a deal.

George has played all seven of his NBA seasons with the Lakers.

Earlier this summer, the Mavs signed free-agent swingman Greg Buckner to a five-year contract worth -- including incentives -- $19 million. Buckner's first-year salary of $3.2 million covered a huge chunk of the $5.2 million mid-level exception, and the remaining $2 million was offered to George.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> *George offered contract*
> 
> The Mavs have offered free-agent small forward Devean George a one-year, $2 million contract, sources said.
> 
> ...


Just sign the contract already.. He might just go for the money since he already has 3 rings.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Just sign the contract already.. He might just go for the money since he already has 3 rings.


IMO, anybody who's played seven seasons in the NBA should be able to live on a $2M salary.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Unless your name is Latrell Spreewell


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Unless your name is Latrell Spreewell


 :rofl:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Glad you feel that way :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> IMO, anybody who's played seven seasons in the NBA should be able to live on a $2M salary.


Steve Nash had to feed his family!! :whatever:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

So what DB.com reported was wrong. Oh well. Good price nonetheless. 1 year's too short. What can you do.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Mavs'll have to come up with something better...it looks like Phoenix, Cleveland, and New Jersey are all in the race for his services...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

avery is creating an army

pg: terry/harris/johnson
sg: bucker/terry/ stack/ager
sf: howard/stack/george/ager
pf: dirk/croshere
c: diop/damp/dj

looking to sign pops and we all set


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> avery is creating an army
> 
> pg: terry/harris/johnson
> sg: bucker/terry/ stack/ager
> ...


I am guessing you'll be adding to your sig:

*gives Marquis Daniels a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
*gives Keith Van Horn a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
*gives Rawle Marshall a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
*gives Josh Powell a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am guessing you'll be adding to your sig:
> 
> *gives Marquis Daniels a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> *gives Keith Van Horn a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> ...


add:

*gives D. Armstrong a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> add:
> 
> *gives D. Armstrong a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


This probably the most important one


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I am guessing you'll be adding to your sig:
> 
> *gives Marquis Daniels a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> *gives Keith Van Horn a standing ovation* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> ...



rawle and josh could end back here. word is the pacers plan on waiving both of them. they just wanted to dump anthony johnsons contract to acquire harrington


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

in the DMN we've said that if they waive him they will not be re-signed


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

M F F L said:


> in the DMN we've said that if they waive him they will not be re-signed



damnit! i'd like rawle back here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> rawle and josh could end back here. word is the pacers plan on waiving both of them. they just wanted to dump anthony johnsons contract to acquire harrington


Does that mean Marshall and Powell won't get their maximum contracts because they got waived?

LOL... so Pacers dumped a big contract and Mavs dumped two smaller contracts in one move.

Brilliant! The players were the ones hurt....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Please don't give KVH a standing ovation, unless it is while he is boarding the plane out of Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Please don't give KVH a standing ovation, unless it is while he is boarding the plane out of Dallas.


 I concur


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

KVH for democratic candidate in 2008!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Please don't give KVH a standing ovation, unless it is while he is boarding the plane out of Dallas.


lmao.. yep, thats a good reason to give him a standing ovation. I would fly down to Dallas just to see him leave.. or try.


----------

